# 5 Reasons we live/want to live, in Australia :)



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Guys

I thought it would be fun for us to list 5 reasons for us either living in Australia (for those of us who already do) or for us 'wanting' to live in Australia.

I'll start the ball rolling 

1. Sunshine (an obvious one I know but the sun makes such a difference to you overall mood - waking up to a blue sky almost every morning has worked wonders for me! 

2. The beaches (again obvious I know) - it still takes my breath away when I visit absolutely stunning beaches in Australia and find that we are sometimes the only people on that beach........amazing......and soooo relaxing.

3. Schooling - the schools look very different where we are to how they looked in the UK (scruffier would be one way to describe them!) but the schooling itself I think is superior. They focus very strongly on confidence building,manners & respect in the early years which then turns the children into very confident young people. Excellent.

4. Quality family time - hubby still does a lot of over time here but when he isnt working we find that we do a lot more together as a family. In the UK we spent almost every weekend in either B&Q or Ikea (thank god they've still got Ikea in Oz!!!) but here we spend it at the beach or swimming etc etc etc 

5. The Outdoor life - if I get bored here I just get my bike out and go for a bike ride - very rarely does the weather stop me doing it (unless of course its too hot!). I walk to the park with my daughter regularly and take her swimming with a picnic - what more could a girl want!


Theres that my list done - sorry I've chosen all the obvious ones 

Your turn!

Rach xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Hi Rach, Some great reasons. They might be obvious but they are great. I envy you guys that have packed up and made the move.



> 2. The beaches (again obvious I know) - it still takes my breath away when I visit absolutely stunning beaches in Australia and find that we are sometimes the only people on that beach........amazing......and soooo relaxing.


Wow - to be alone on a beach in Oz. The things that dreams are made of here in the UK on a grey rainy day.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres an example of one of those beaches


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Rach. If that is a real picture then...stunning!!!It looks more like a postcard though. Where abouts in Australia is it?


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep its a real picture. It was taken on one of the beaches in Port Stephens NSW two weeks ago - I think it was Fingal Bay but I'm not 100% - we visited about 8 beaches while we were there and they were all equally as stunning!


----------



## travisboy (May 21, 2007)

I cant really pin point a reason we moved here to be honest. We were given the opportunity (I was offered a job) and so we thought we might as well go for it. There wasnt really anything in the UK that I was running away from, or hated, I just wanted to give it a go.

Glad I did although the weathers not all its cracked up to be. It rains more than I expected (yes I know we need it!) and in the heat of the summer its too hot for that 'outdoor lifestyle' that so many yearn for - its a case of stay indoors with the aircon on!

Thankfully my 4WD has got aircon so not even the weather can put a stop to that!!

TB


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

It isn't home. Isn't that the main reason most of us try out other countries? It's different. It's easy because of the supposed common language. I had the opportunity, and I took it.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

1. Here on the Gold Coast I love the feeling of safety: you can go for walks alone.
2. The free parks for the kids. They are always clean and really nice with little water fountains for when they get thirsty.
3. I love the way most Aussies are not image conscious. You can wear whatever you like....they don't care. You can drive whatever you like and no one cares. You can drive a 50cc scooter/moped to work even if you are a grown man and it's fine. You can clean houses for a living and that's okay.
4. I like the way English is the language used so there is no "Babel" problem.
5. I like the way the law is respected and followed.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hazel said:


> 3. I love the way most Aussies are not image conscious. You can wear whatever you like....they don't care. You can drive whatever you like and no one cares. You can drive a 50cc scooter/moped to work even if you are a grown man and it's fine. You can clean houses for a living and that's okay.


You come up with a lot of good points Hazel that I've already forgotten about - take them for granted already after just 14 months. The image consciousness is a biggie here isnt it. Its something that my mum noticed too. Nobody sneers at others for what they're wearing, driving, living in etc etc etc.

Nice point and thanks for reminding me


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Oh, five reasons from me.

1. It's not home.
2. The weather.
3. The beaches.
4. Really, really friendly people.
5. The attitude embodied in two expressions, "give it a go" and "it'll be right".


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

and mines are all of the above too

plus;

the lack of knife crimes, gun crimes, drug crimes, buckfast swigging yobs, teen pregnancies, robberies etc etc. the list is endless, and yes i know these sort of crimes are everywhere in the world but here it particularly rife and is getting worse. There's no hope here anymore (was there ever any?)

Fact; The government have really screwed up to a point of no return.

Now i've sent you all into a bout of depression i will crawl away quietly to dream of those sunshine coast beaches.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 9, 2008)

1, Because England has gone to the dogs
2, Because England has gone to the dogs
3 . see above
4. Er, because England has gone to the dogs
5. Yep you guessed it, England has gone to the dogs.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well for an Aussie living away from "home", you bought a tear to my eye. (sniff, sniff)
I love my country, and I miss my country.
Most of all I was thrilled to read how much you all love Australia, and the things you love about it.
Thanks for such a lovely thread.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow this thread was started over a year ago!

1. We were tired working so hard in the UK with little to show for it 
2. My husband suffers in the cold which is not good for a gardener
3. We wanted a better work / life balance - more life less work 
4. Visited Oz in 2002 and fell in love in love with it - the weather, the open spaces, the friendly people, the opportunities
5. Erm.... I think I've covered everything....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Kaz, i'm sure everyone else is wondering the same thing too but where is your lovely smiling pic you had, it's sorely missed!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi Kaz, i'm sure everyone else is wondering the same thing too but where is your lovely smiling pic you had, it's sorely missed!


I decided to go for a change since the avatar now matches my signature. 
If you miss my smiling face that much it can still be seen on my profile 

Thanks for saying that though - it is appreciated!

K.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

In no particular order...

1. Weather
Even in winter people are still walking around in thongs (the shoe kind BTW )

2. Able to be mortgage-free therefore financially secure
No way would we have achieved that in the UK at our age. In fact we'd have ended up with quite a sizeable shortfall on the endowment so we would have had to downsize to pay said shortfall

3. Sun, sea and surf
Where we live the beach stretches as far as the eye can see. I'm in Seventh Heaven

4. More laid back lifestyle.
Australians are an extremely friendly bunch

5. Different opportunities
Both for us and our boys

Sorry, but must add this as well...

6. Australia is a country that enjoys political autonomy. It can create it's own policies and guidelines without the interference of anyone else therefore giving you a much freer outlook on life

Dolly


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
please stop!!!! I can't cope with the envy

My reasons are similar, and yet different;
1) The Aussie have a go attitude!none of that "you can't/ couldn't/ shouldn't nonsense
2) Work / LIFE balance; there does appear to be an actual balance!
3) Community spirit and values; when in Oz we witnessed ANZAC; what an eye-opener. The pride displayed for the vets and serving armed forces; WOW. Even the youngsters, teenagers, up at dawn!!! I wish we Brits showed some of that.
4) Complete strangers saying G'DAY, HOWAR YA? No pretence of sociability, just genuine friendliness.
5) The wine!!!!!!!! Keep your chateau neuf, even if it's lovely.

I can't wait to come to Oz; i may well miss home, some people and Tesco on a saturday, Thanks, but i'll take the risk
Thanks all
Jane


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah actually 5. could have been finances for us too. We didn't pay off the house but moving from just North of London to South Australia gave us money for other investments. 

I agree Jane about the community spirit. We were in Darling Harbour, Sydney some years ago for Australia Day. I think it was just after the Bali bombings and the Aussies display some of the Navy boats around the harbour. The energy in the air was pride and I was almost moved to tears. I didn't mention it my husband until later and he said he felt it too. I've never felt anything like it before. 

On another occasion there were bush fires in South Australia (I think it was the Eyre Peninsula) while we were on holiday. People from all over the State and even from Tassie were getting equipment and supplies to the affected area. 

I'm not sure what the community spirit is like in the big cities but out here in the sticks it's alive and well.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm going to miss Scotland my country and the wonderful scenery we have here where we live, my heritage & culture too, Irn Bru, Marmite, Celtic F.C and that's about it really and..........................

Can't wait to trade it all in for Australia and never ever look back


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say if you are looking for friendly people don't bother coming to Sydney. They are very snobby. I've had comments from some newcomers aswell about it so its not just me. Guess thats just big city people. Also there is no work/life balance. My husband works longer hours than he did in the UK. London was like a holiday for him, here you work. Sorry getting off the subject.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know about Sydney, I have heard plenty of bad things about it, but in Melbourne people are very friendly and the customer service is generally very good (exception: restaurants -- but you just have to accept this because it's never going to be as good as it is in the US. Brits may have an easier time though because the customer service at restaurants in Britain can be hit or miss as well). People here are laid-back and just getting on with it. They do their own thing and don't worry about what other people are up to. It's a pretty cool atmosphere.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I don't know about Sydney, I have heard plenty of bad things about it, but in Melbourne people are very friendly and the customer service is generally very good (exception: restaurants -- but you just have to accept this because it's never going to be as good as it is in the US. Brits may have an easier time though because the customer service at restaurants in Britain can be hit or miss as well). People here are laid-back and just getting on with it. They do their own thing and don't worry about what other people are up to. It's a pretty cool atmosphere.


Hi Tiffani, How are things rolling for you?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

1. USA has gone to the dogs.
2. USA has gone to the dogs.
3. Friendly people.
4. Relaxing Atmosphere.
5. Different culture and laid back atmosphere.

That really is 6 reasons but I love Australia.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

doing alright Anj, thanks for asking  Sick of the cold weather though! But it looks like Spring is just around the corner  Bring it on!

you moving forward?


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

Byo said:


> Just wanted to say if you are looking for friendly people don't bother coming to Sydney. They are very snobby. I've had comments from some newcomers aswell about it so its not just me. Guess thats just big city people. Also there is no work/life balance. My husband works longer hours than he did in the UK. London was like a holiday for him, here you work. Sorry getting off the subject.



Yes, growing up I made about four trips to Sydney a year. I have quite a few family members there, and still spend a number of weeks there a year (when I am in Australia).

Sydney is probably the one place in Australia I would NEVER consider living.

There is a lot of misguided snobbery in Sydney. Misguided because Sydneysiders are actually no 'better' than anyone else. In fact, taking the broader accents (compared to many other states and territories), the crime-riddled Western suburbs, the lower levels of education, and the love of disturbingly short miniskirts and beachwear even in the middle of the city into consideration, many Australians find it very amusing Sydney holds itself up to be the greatest and brightest.

I find my Sydney relatives to be quite unfriendly and extremely patronising. They talk about helping me when I go shopping (because they would like to give me a makeover). They make derogatory comments about where I live. It doesn't seem to matter that I have spent the last decade living in places like Paris, Seoul and London.
In many parts of Australia you will find people passing you in the streets will say 'hi', and that people smile at each other. In Sydney I find none of that stereotypical Australian friendliness.

And once you step two metres away from the water, Sydney is more crowded, more sprawling, more overrun with concrete boxes and more polluted than any other city in Australia.

Plus it rains more than in London! And it's never hot or cold - just dreary.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> doing alright Anj, thanks for asking  Sick of the cold weather though! But it looks like Spring is just around the corner  Bring it on!
> 
> you moving forward?


yeah, kind of moving forward, waiting for the ielts result, we appeared for it on 21st, the result is expected on 2nd september.. cant wait, but almost everything is done. the marriage registration, the passports, the ielts given, my papers are ready and my spouse's papers are already with the lawyer since we gave an extra bunch during acs application. hoping for the best. I so desperately want to move out of here and everyday seems so long. I am in middle of some family issues, and i want to run away from here.. I guess post applying for the skilled independent visa, it takes close to one year, so another year of torture. As and when I hear that someone got his or her visa in 8 months flat or 7 months or maybe 9, my hopes are raised, but again when someone says its been a year and nothing has moved, i am back to sulking. 

i have been following your posts, its very cold there i believe? we are sitting in a sultry, hot weather right now, in Delhi, India, it is 35-38 degree maximum and minimum is 27-29 degree.. i so much hate summers, we bear heat for 8 months in a year..


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

oh to be where you are Anj! I LOVE that weather and I really really miss it! (We didn't get it for 8 months tho in NC, more like 4 and then we had a pretty chilly winter, but it was short).

As for the cold, apparently we did have some record cold days in August which didn't help matters, but I think it was just the shock of knowing that it really does get cold here LOL and the lack of quality heating and insulation to make it nice and cozy in the house. No snow in melbourne, though, but there was some in the nearby mountains.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> oh to be where you are Anj! I LOVE that weather and I really really miss it! (We didn't get it for 8 months tho in NC, more like 4 and then we had a pretty chilly winter, but it was short).
> 
> As for the cold, apparently we did have some record cold days in August which didn't help matters, but I think it was just the shock of knowing that it really does get cold here LOL and the lack of quality heating and insulation to make it nice and cozy in the house. No snow in melbourne, though, but there was some in the nearby mountains.


hmmm, this sounds so much like the weather I would want to be in for the rest of my life


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Anj and Tiff,

weather report again?! Here in the UK it is cloudy and dull! In all sense of the word, DULL.

You want snow Anj and Tiff? Oh how i so don't think so.... haven't seen much of the sun this year, and i am begining to think it is a myth!

I don't ski, it is an unnatural hobby; uphill on a cheese wire to come down again on lollypop sticks? Thanx, but no thanx........ hubby disagrees, but he is into every sport known to man, or woman ( include tiddlywinks; pro-am lawn croquet etc etc etc). At least your weather lends itself to some sort of outside activity!

Give me a swimming pool, an easy golf course(!?), or a even a bowling green any day of the week.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

where you gonna be living NM? You won't need a swimming pool for a large chunk of the year here! 

(sorry everyone, I'm like this every winter no matter where I am, as soon as spring and summer roll around I'll be happy as a clam again)


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> where you gonna be living NM? You won't need a swimming pool for a large chunk of the year here!
> 
> (sorry everyone, I'm like this every winter no matter where I am, as soon as spring and summer roll around I'll be happy as a clam again)


I'm the same Tiffany. I'm really suggling at the moment just want to go home. Australia is so overrated in my view and if I didn't come from such a troubled country I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Byo  

Sounds like you've either got the winter blues or the "hostility stage" of cultural adjustment has hit... Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. 

Sometimes I just want to go home too, so I can definitely relate. I think that a lot of it comes from our expectations of what it will be like when we move compared to the reality of the place. My boyfriend said the other night that he was already bored with Australia  (usually it takes about three years for us to get really tired of a place, but for him it was six months! I think the job has a lot to do with it though)

It will get better though. Once the sun comes back out and people start getting active again, we'll all be much happier!


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> Sorry to hear that Byo
> 
> Sounds like you've either got the winter blues or the "hostility stage" of cultural adjustment has hit... Sorry to hear you're having a rough time.
> 
> ...


Never thought of that, diffinately the "hostility stage" never heard of that before, but I guess thats what I'm suffering from. I too I'm bored of this place. My husband is the same, its work work work and no life really. I find it heard as I have two children and no extended family to share them with. Just makes me want to cry. Thanks for your reply by the way, glad to know my feelings are shared by someone else.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There are four general stages of cultural adjustment: 

Honeymoon/Euphoria -- where everything about the new place is just amazing 
Hostility -- when it all starts to suck
Integration/Acceptance -- where you start to appreciate the differences and similarities, and recognise that even though it may not be exactly like you want it to be, it's still pretty good
Home Stage -- biculturality. When you feel pretty much equal parts your home country and your adopted country from a cultural standpoint. 

Usually the honeymoon stage occurs immediately after arrival and lasts a few months, then hostility hits and can last for several more months. After almost a year you may start to experience the acceptance stage, and true biculturality takes a few years. However, they don't always happen in this order, in this time frame, and some steps may be skipped altogether. 

When people say "cuture shock" they usually mean the hostility stage, but culture shock in reality consists of all four of these stages! 

sorry to be so nerdy, but this is what I did for a living back home (in part). You can google "stages of cultural adjustment" for more detailed information on this entire process, which, for the record, is NORMAL and EXPECTED  

Isolation and depression are clear symptoms of the hostility stage, so again, you're not the only one who feels this way. In fact, just about everyone on here probably has or will at some point  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> There are four general stages of cultural adjustment:
> 
> Honeymoon/Euphoria -- where everything about the new place is just amazing
> Hostility -- when it all starts to suck
> ...



((((((HUGS)))))))) For BYO
Living as an expat can be very difficult, and Im glad to see you are being honest about your feelings

A big THANKYOU for posting this Tiffani, as it will hopefully make sense for others who may be struggling with some feelings/emotions they have.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

de nada. that's what I'm here for 

maybe there should be a sticky somewhere about the stages of cultural adjustment so people have an idea that what they're going through is normal and that it's OK to not feel totally excited and happy 100% of the time that they are abroad. (perhaps worded more appropriately than my very short definitions though. "when it all starts to suck" isn't very professional haha)


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> There are four general stages of cultural adjustment:
> 
> Honeymoon/Euphoria -- where everything about the new place is just amazing
> Hostility -- when it all starts to suck
> ...


Not nerdy at all. Thank you very much, being trying to find information about all this. I am suffering depression at the moment and have it put down to home sickness. Problem is I've been away from home for nine years and have been unsettled the whole time. Spent 4 years in the UK and have been here 4 years now, so thought by now I would get better at this. Guess I have to get used to the fact that I never wanted to leave home in the first place and just don't like change. I also feel guilty about letting the home country go. Strange I know!!!

By the way I see you are from the States, just had reletive come over from massachesetts (sp) and the couldn't believe how expensive it is here, how small the roads are and how close together the houses are. Is this something you can relate to?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Byo said:


> Not nerdy at all. Thank you very much, being trying to find information about all this. I am suffering depression at the moment and have it put down to home sickness. Problem is I've been away from home for nine years and have been unsettled the whole time. Spent 4 years in the UK and have been here 4 years now, so thought by now I would get better at this. Guess I have to get used to the fact that I never wanted to leave home in the first place and just don't like change. I also feel guilty about letting the home country go. Strange I know!!!
> 
> By the way I see you are from the States, just had reletive come over from massachesetts (sp) and the couldn't believe how expensive it is here, how small the roads are and how close together the houses are. Is this something you can relate to?


Sometimes it takes more than four years to feel truly at home somewhere; most people find it takes at least five in the same place to really feel like "one of the gang", so moving from the UK after four years have done more harm than staying. But I've lived in the UK so I don't blame you  (just kidding Brits!) 

I think you really hit on something there with feeling guilty about letting go of your home country. Just keep this in mind: I don't know where you're from, but you will never NOT be who you are. If you are originally from Kenya, for instance, you will ALWAYS be Kenyan no matter how much you may love your adopted country. You can love where you live and be happy to be somewhere apart from where you grew up, without ever actually losing your love for home and country. I am American, and if I spend the rest of my life in Australia, I will die American. I spent my formative years in the US and that has sharply defined who I am. I will always be proud of what I am and where I came from, but for my own happiness, I know that I have to adjust to Aussie culture and accept the way Aussies operate. And acknowledging that sometimes Aussies even do things better than they do it back home is fine; it's not a derision of my home country or my culture, but an acceptance that the American way isn't the only way, and sometimes it isn't even the best way. It doesn't make me any less American to think that the Aussies totally have it right with regards to the work-life balance!

As for the price of things, YES!!! Unequivocally YES. Biggest culture shock problem I've had has simply been price. Even with the higher salaries.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, and yes the roads are smaller and generally suck more, and the houses are too close together LOL


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> de nada. that's what I'm here for
> 
> maybe there should be a sticky somewhere about the stages of cultural adjustment so people have an idea that what they're going through is normal and that it's OK to not feel totally excited and happy 100% of the time that they are abroad. (perhaps worded more appropriately than my very short definitions though. "when it all starts to suck" isn't very professional haha)


I agree it should be a sticky. I googled "cultural adjustment" and some of it made me giggle as it so true I'm blaming my enviroment when its me thats having the feelings.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Byo it's funny you should mention that. A few months ago, about four months after we arrived, I was on the phone with my Mom and having a bad day (she's never left the US so she has no idea what it's like to feel culture shock) and I told her "when I have a bad day, it's because of Australia. So I know I'm still adjusting, because when I can have a sh***y day and NOT blame Australia for it, I'll know I'm feeling at home here"


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> Byo it's funny you should mention that. A few months ago, about four months after we arrived, I was on the phone with my Mom and having a bad day (she's never left the US so she has no idea what it's like to feel culture shock) and I told her "when I have a bad day, it's because of Australia. So I know I'm still adjusting, because when I can have a sh***y day and NOT blame Australia for it, I'll know I'm feeling at home here"


Its a good thing we can giggle about it hey At the moment I can't even stand the word Australia and watching TV make me scream, as its Aussie this Aussie that. My husband thinks its a hoot. I soooo hope I get over this soon, it really helps taking about it as I have no one else to release to. I have been having counseling (sound like a real weirdo) but because the counselor is Aussie I've been keeping most things to myself as didn't want to moan about the country.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No i dont want snow, i know how it is like to go home at 5 not to leave home before 9 next morning, and when you do leave you still see the greyness in everything around you. But I am from India, Delhi, here the summer is a killer.. its hot and sultry for 8 months and 4 months its winter, that too temperature ranging from 15 degree to 5 degree. Winter time is fun for us since we do not have to think of when to move out of the house, the sun is nice and crisp, but summer time, imagine, we have to think twice before stepping out, because the sun is so harsh that the car ac takes 15 mins to cool and by that time you are at your destination. stepping out of the cars mean perspiration and irritable person. I guess we all like what we dont have around us and we so much want it. there are people who want to move to australia because they are sick and tired of winters and snow and there are people like me who are sick and tired of summers and more summer.. At times it gets so humid that it starts to suffocate, the sun is so harsh that you feel you will burn if you go out..


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Trying to keep up here, girlies so forgive me ;

Byo, so sorry you're feeling sad, i can't imagine anything worse than being lonely; i hope things get better soon; your oh must be so grateful to have such a supportive spouse!!

Tiff, i am heading for Adelaide.....where 4 seasons is the norm,lol. The pool is for occassional use tho' i prefer a quick dip, then a read, then lunch, then soaking my toes! I have packed my cardigans tho' we brits love our cardi's
The UK comment.... no apology needed; most of us feel the same, hence the move.......

Anj; a 2 season year? Very unpleasant, that extreme. I hope you find relief from it in Oz; but from Tiffs description, it seems the transition in seasons may not afford such luxury.........

Roads; i thought they were ok, really; being in the home country where the roads are pants, i for 1 am looking forward to the change!

Shops; well, it looks like i will have to organise my shopping better, i love the extended hours here, but i will adjust, i must!!

Have a great day yawl.
xx
J


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Also, the 4 stages;

I anticipate the hostility to come from within! To be initial and strong, and to cause me some heartache. Kids can be cruel, you know! The other stages will happen when they happen; can't be helped, and as girls, we are used to dealing with drama's, crises and just plain stoopidity from those nearest and dearest.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Anj; a 2 season year? Very unpleasant, that extreme. I hope you find relief from it in Oz; but from Tiffs description, it seems the transition in seasons may not afford such luxury.........
> J


Not exactly two seasons, but the monsoon isnt great always, this year it was just about alright, the summer was not all that bad, with temp touching 44 degree celcius max but then its humid as hell. cant wait for winter time. which is hardly for 3-4 months, anywhere that is better than where I am from is good news for us. A friend just got here for a vacation from Melbourne and she said while I was there I was not enjoying the winter of melbourne but now that she was in Delhi, this heat was making her miss that weather


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

See how quickly people adapt?
I am sure you will too!
I love the heat, but humidity is a killer.... a colleague invited me to Bangalore last February; when he told me about the weather, i sadly declined.......i would have been a puddle on the street!!!
At least we are both heading to a more temperate climate, not the tropical, sticky north!!!!
How far along are you now? Are you nearly there? I am still chasing up the nursing boards, in both hemispheres; my fingers are burning with all the dialling and typing i am doing!
Have a good one
Jane


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

We gave the ielts a week back, waiting for the result which should be out on 2nd september, post which we are applying for the Skilled PR visa, everything, as in, all papers are in order. just waiting for ielts. 

As time is passing I am feeling less confident about things, I know once the Skill assessment is done, there is hardly a chance for the visa to be rejected, but things are moving very slow. the moral lifts high once and then drops and then lifts again.. 

and by the way, bangalore is good weather.. as compared to delhi, where I live. its sultry in bangalore only for a month, post which it starts getting good again.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi were not there yet but our main reasons are-

The weather, more freedom to make plans and be able to stick to them....

more laid back way of life with friendly people....

better education and prospects for our kids futures.....

more family time when were not working.....

KIDS REASON
" so we can have bbq for tea after school and go in the paddling pool" lol!....

so there you go, thems our reasons,now just need to get the ball rolling, cant wait!


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, my 5 reasons would be
a) my father was from Australia, I have a lot of family there and I have an Australian passport
b) much closer to the Barossa Valley (wine lovers will know what I'm talking about 
c) it's a realistic change that I can make in my life
d) although I like the UK (I don't buy into the misery portrayed by the British media - it's not that bad a country) the idea of Aussie weather and lifestyle is just too appealing
e) it's very likely we'll have a Tory government in the UK in a few months. I spent the first 18 years of my life under them - never again if I can help it and this is my 'Get out of jail free' card


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I beg to differ on being <Country>-ian one dies a <Country>-ian. I'm M-ian but I don't feel like an M-ian. Can't speak for 30 years down the road but at the moment I doubt I shall die an M-ian.

Thanks to globalization, I reserve the right to look for a new home country that is at least democratic and respects human rights, among others. Of course, with a top level HDI to boot.


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

Look, you can't beat getting up on a fresh winter morning and going for a dip in the sea in Skegness. Don't be fooled into thinking life can be better than this. Also Coronation street is brilliant and makes up for having a slightly lower temperature.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> Look, you can't beat getting up on a fresh winter morning and going for a dip in the sea in Skegness. Don't be fooled into thinking life can be better than this. Also Coronation street is brilliant and makes up for having a slightly lower temperature.


SLIGHTLY lower temps....... get ready for tonight!!!! get the thermals out and the heating on, temps have been as low as -21 in the scottish highlands....


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

northern mover said:


> 3) Community spirit and values; when in Oz we witnessed ANZAC; what an eye-opener. The pride displayed for the vets and serving armed forces; WOW. Even the youngsters, teenagers, up at dawn!!! I wish we Brits showed some of that.


Oh yes - it's the same in NZ. I couldn't believe the number of people - including schoolchildren and teenagers - who turned out to honour their war heroes on ANZAC day. Put Britain's Remembrance Day to shame!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> There are four general stages of cultural adjustment:
> 
> Honeymoon/Euphoria -- where everything about the new place is just amazing
> Hostility -- when it all starts to suck
> ...


I found this really interesting, and will be passing it on to the girls in my wine - oops - book club, as i know that a few of them are going through similar things. 

The club helps though, and makes us feel a tad less isolated. Worth setting one up - gave a support network and a source of trusted babysitters!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> Look, you can't beat getting up on a fresh winter morning and going for a dip in the sea in Skegness. Don't be fooled into thinking life can be better than this. Also Coronation street is brilliant and makes up for having a slightly lower temperature.


Lol! 

Skeggy and Mablethorpe - one of my favourite stretches of coastline. On one day it can be bikini weather, and the next day ski anoraks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

pdc666666 said:


> Also Coronation street is brilliant and makes up for having a slightly lower temperature.


Unfortunately UK soaps are everywhere but luckily I can still avoid them here just like I did in the UK


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Unfortunately UK soaps are everywhere but luckily I can still avoid them here just like I did in the UK



Please tell me corrie is extinct over there.... PLEASE!!!???


----------



## Ayada (Mar 21, 2010)

Reasons to live in asutralia... easy...

1. Job quality and experience - in my field well it's definetely better than home
2. This is the give it a go country... people can move around, try anything they like be it hobbies, sports, jobs... it's okay no one will look down on them. You're encouraged to do different things.
3. The people, I have travelled and well people are generally friendly, helpful and good humoured and indeed they are not image conscious.
4. The gorgeous country, panoramas and the variety, be it the red centre, the east coast, the deserted esperance beaches, the history in tasmania... it's simply beautiful
5. The quirky fauna and flora... thorny devils, tasmanian devils, platypus... the colourful birds... the sounds and smells are so different especially when you start going bush


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2010)

Very interesting thread.
We are about to move to Sydney ( never been to Oz before). The main reasons are:
1) Its an adventure and lifes to short to be bored
2) We have travelled the UK a lot and all the towns and cities are just too much the same now
3) Weather
4) a great experience for the kids to have experienced living in another country
5) I'm tired of the constant irritated attitude of the average unfriendly brit

Reasons to stay:
1) Family
2) familiarity
3) fear of the unknown

We arrive in June / July


----------



## Gruffalo (Mar 17, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Quality of life: I'm under no illusion that we would be going out there to work, it's not some kind of protracted holiday with the odd day of work in the middle however there is a well-demonstrated improvement in work-life balance.

2. Opportunities for the kids: I prefer the Aussie schooling method over that of the UK especially where sports are concerned. 

3. Opportunities for me: The role I'm being considered for is a promotion with my current employer thus more responsibility, more challenge, more reward.

4. Attitude: The more relaxed, laid-back attitude and approach to life that makes Australia unique. Compared to the South East of England where I currently live and work... 

5. Ambition: It has been something that I've always wanted to do, and now find myself in a position to do something about it.


I think I'll go along with AndyB's reasons for staying as well.


----------



## devinmat (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi - just being to try and cost up a move to sydney - for anyone who has moved recently can you give me an idea of the costs of moving the house items ? Average family of 2 adults and 2 kids but no idea on how much will cost . Any recommendations for movers would also be most welcome


----------



## AndyB (Mar 3, 2010)

Main costs -
- pay off all uk debts and cards
- 4k for a 20ft container plus 2%_3% insurance
- £1-£1.5k per dog 

Try Pickfords, crown and pss for moving (from uk anyway)


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

My main five reasons for moving to Australia:

1) We can check out the country while getting paid!
2) Excellent career growth opportunity for me.
3) Alaska has 7 or 8 months of winter or so, and I'm ready for some summer (don't worry, Australian winter is like our summer)!
4) Get to live in a world-class city with lots of cultural opportunities (Sydney).
5) Getting to do something new and different.

6) Kangaroos, wombats, platypusses....how could we not?


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

1. The Spiders: the massive huntsman, the fierce funnel web & firey redbacks (black widow), the gigantic wolf spider, bird eating spiders and the other 240 blighters...
2. The Sharks: Great White, Bulls, Tigers, Hammerheads and more.
3. The Snakes: Mambas, Adders, Vipers and all
4. The Jelly Fish: Portugese Man of War, the Box jellyfish and the nasty blue bottle.
5. And the crocs! Almighty salty himself!

I can't wait *shudder*


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyA said:


> 1. The Spiders: the massive huntsman, the fierce funnel web & firey redbacks (black widow), the gigantic wolf spider, bird eating spiders and the other 240 blighters...
> 2. The Sharks: Great White, Bulls, Tigers, Hammerheads and more.
> 3. The Snakes: Mambas, Adders, Vipers and all
> 4. The Jelly Fish: Portugese Man of War, the Box jellyfish and the nasty blue bottle.
> ...



Ugh...thanks for reminding me! *hides eyes*


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

AndyB said:


> ...- 4k for a 20ft container plus 2%_3% insurance.
> 
> Try Pickfords, crown and pss for moving (from uk anyway)


We used PSS and can recommend them - one broken vase, and that was all. Not bad, compared to some of our friends horror stories.


----------



## devinmat (Apr 30, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> We used PSS and can recommend them - one broken vase, and that was all. Not bad, compared to some of our friends horror stories.


Thanks guys - anyone got an idea of cost of taking the car 2 ? Ford focus size - it's fairly new so not sure if worth bringing

my top 1 reason is for the adventure !


----------



## jetiology (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the main reason for me to move from Malaysia to Australia:

*There are only one kind of Australian Citizen. Everyone are the same. *

*Whereby, the Malaysian citizen are seperated into 2 kinds of groups (Bumi and non-Bumi). You will get extra benefits if you are Bumi, and yet, you will pay the same amount of tax as non-bumi. *

*Sadly, my family and I are in the non-bumi Malaysian group. In a way, the racism in Malaysia is still happen. *


----------



## mike_smith (Feb 13, 2010)

AndyB said:


> Try Pickfords, crown and pss for moving (from uk anyway)


I have used Pickfords every time I've moved house between the UK and Australia (six times in the last 20 years!) and they have always been excellent. Couldn't recommend them enough.


----------



## devinmat (Apr 30, 2010)

:clap2:


mike_smith said:


> I have used Pickfords every time I've moved house between the UK and Australia (six times in the last 20 years!) and they have always been excellent. Couldn't recommend them enough.


Thanks for the recommendation mike - first time moving house abroad for me ! If you have any advice I would be most greatful - after moving 6 times you must have it perfected by now!! 

thanks
M


----------



## LauraB27 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All 

New to this site but finding all the advice really useful. My reasons to move are
1. Husband is an Australian Citizen and has wanted to go back there since he was 14.
2. More relaxed way of life
3. Better weather husband hates the winter!
4. Better family life for our 2 boys
5. Less of a 24/7 lifestyle supermarkets not open on Sundays or all night

Wasn't sure about the move at first but after speaking to lots of my friends better to go try it and come back than not going at all and regretting it for the rest of your life


----------



## nighstar (Apr 18, 2010)

1. To be with my partner.
2. To experience his country, culture, etc.
3. To experience Australia in general.

Those are the only reasons that come to mind in terms of wanting to live in Australia. I'm sure I'll have more once I'm actually living there.


----------



## jonathancowen (Oct 18, 2010)

*reasons to move/go*

REasons to move,

1, Girlfriend wants to move home
2.?
3?
4?
5?

Reasons not too,

1, the surf seem's much better in England
2, where I live if i'm bored I go biking, running, kayaking or quad biking right on my doorstep as I live in a woodland area.
3, I have a brother who I do all the above with.
4, The WEATHER, hot and sunny all day is dull, I like snow and cold. Both of which is in short supply there.
5, Driving, the country is huge so lets all go a bit faster!!!


All up, I think my move will be very temporary


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jonathancowen said:


> Reasons not too,
> 
> 1, the surf seem's much better in England
> 2, where I live if i'm bored I go biking, running, kayaking or quad biking right on my doorstep as I live in a woodland area.
> ...


Depending on where you go the surf is meant to be pretty good here 
Depending on where you're moving too the weather is NOT hot and sunny all day. That tends to happen in the North whereas down here in the South we get the seasons and it's been raining for the last couple of days and below 17 deg C which I now think of as cold. 

I think it really depends on WHERE you move to since Australia is very different is different parts but yes I don't think you'll be here for very long either but hopefully you'll get a chance to see the different sides of Australia.

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## jonathancowen (Oct 18, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Depending on where you go the surf is meant to be pretty good here
> Depending on where you're moving too the weather is NOT hot and sunny all day. That tends to happen in the North whereas down here in the South we get the seasons and it's been raining for the last couple of days and below 17 deg C which I now think of as cold.
> 
> I think it really depends on WHERE you move to since Australia is very different is different parts but yes I don't think you'll be here for very long either but hopefully you'll get a chance to see the different sides of Australia.
> ...


I'm moving to brisbane, yes the surf there is supposed to be very good, just not when I've ever been there! am sure once there I'll have a better chance of catching something. 

To be honest the main concern for me is leaving my brother behind, being so far from everything I like and the weather. 17' is hot for me. How easy/expensive is travel to the snow, USA, Canada etc?

Cheers J


----------



## bingobob777 (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to see there's other people going just for the hell of it:clap2:

When people ask why I'm going they all expect me to say I hate Glasgow, which I don't I love it, I just feel like a change


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Closest good snow is New Zealand. You'll need to change your mindset to NZ or Japan for snow. However Victoria and NSW do have some decent skiing in the Winter but pricey, if you're doing a holiday better to go off to NZ.



jonathancowen said:


> I'm moving to brisbane, yes the surf there is supposed to be very good, just not when I've ever been there! am sure once there I'll have a better chance of catching something.
> 
> To be honest the main concern for me is leaving my brother behind, being so far from everything I like and the weather. 17' is hot for me. How easy/expensive is travel to the snow, USA, Canada etc?
> 
> Cheers J


----------



## QueenBee (Apr 17, 2008)

We lived in NZ and moved to Queensland in 2008.

5 reasons we moved:
1. The weather
2. More money for less hours worked
3. Feels like you are constantly on holiday
4. Better opportunities for the kids, especially in sports
5. Bludging is now normalised in NZ

They are not necessarily in order.

Loving it so far, although the Aussies sure speak funny sometimes, LOL. We live in the hinterland but can get to the beach in 15 mins. My kids are all in Nippers, so don't have to worry about them in the surf so much now.


----------



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

Will hopefully be moving to Melbourne by May 2011.

1. To be with my partner
2. I have very close friends in Melbourne
3. Generally better lifestyle
4. I love Melbourne (I spent 1 year there in the past)
5. I love the bush.


----------



## LegalOz (May 19, 2009)

DaneD said:


> Will hopefully be moving to Melbourne by May 2011.
> 
> 1. To be with my partner
> 2. I have very close friends in Melbourne
> ...


_____________
am here half the year at the moment and here are 5 of the things I love:

1. Healthy lifestyle: kids and adults alike join the surf lifesaving clubs and exercise every weekend as part of their training (and camraderie)

2. In Sydney many areas and people can take a ferry across the harbour (to the Opera House) to get to work

3. No shovelling snow! Yay! And no -40C weather (Montreal Canada)-where even the ATMs freeze shut!

4. The Australians are very friendly

5. The sunshine is a tonic-better for your health than anything else. (just watch the summers-wear lots of sunscreen!)

Its a wonderful place to live and after living in 3 other countries and visiting some 40 others, I would say its one of the best places in the world to bring up children!


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

Tiffani said:


> There are four general stages of cultural adjustment:
> 
> Honeymoon/Euphoria -- where everything about the new place is just amazing
> Hostility -- when it all starts to suck
> ...


I agree. That's been my experience in every country except Switzerland, where even after 5 years I was still between hostility and biculturality, but then I always preferred Germany, because of the way I was treated and my home was always in Oz.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought this is a great thread and should be revived. Calling upon veterans to share what they expected before migrating, and how they see their wishes being fulfilled, what are the surprises and what is lacking in their lives.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

my top 5 reasons :-


Well developed infrastructure
Great work/life balance
The proximity to beaches and really nice sightseeing/recreational areas
really nice fresh fruit and vegetables made available locally
Cosmopolitan Culture


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

evangelist said:


> I thought this is a great thread and should be revived. Calling upon veterans to share what they expected before migrating, and how they see their wishes being fulfilled, what are the surprises and what is lacking in their lives.


Yeah..would like to hear from senior expats who would have completed at least an year so far in Aus. Curious to know what did they expect while migrating, what all have met those expectations and what not. anybody there to add!!?


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

*Her beauty and her terror, the wide brown land for me*

By the time I applied for PR I had already spent 4 years in Oz as a temporary resident (457), so I was already comfortable with the total package and wanted it for my new home country. Despite this I've not had as much employment opportunities there as I did in the 4 year as TR, as the demand for my skillset declined. Even now, I am working in France. Neverthless, I am often homesick for Australia and particularly my share of the boundless plains (refer Advance Australia Fair) , although they are hills.
I can't reduce my love of Australia to a few bullets. It's far more than that.


----------



## nvea7 (Mar 14, 2015)

I grew up in Australia since I was 5 years old and went through tedious visa battles but was eventually granted a tourist visa by the minister last year, a story too long that I can even write a book about! I initially came with my father after his divorce but was abandoned here.
I adapted well with their culture over the 20 years. I came back to my origin country due to the obvious conditions of a tourist visa and now in the process of applying for a 189/190 visa. I have family and friends there and can't wait to get back. There are many merits to Australia and definately a place where you want to grow old


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

As an Aussie now living in Thailand, I can see all the points that have been raised, particularly those from recent arrivals from UK etc where the living standards are high, but the cost of living is higher.

I am an economic refugee and would much rather be back on the Gold Coast but it was just too hard to try and live on the pension there. I have medical issues and there are facilities here that I can afford to help me, that I can;t afford back in Oz. But if you have plenty of money the Gold Coast is heaven on earth and hope you all enjoy your time there.


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

mogo51 said:


> As an Aussie now living in Thailand,.
> I am an economic refugee and would much rather be back on the Gold Coast but it was just too hard to try and live on the pension there.


 You raised a very good point. Australia used to be affordable (20 years ago) even for those on Aged Pension but now it's just way too expensive unless you have a good income or you can live "off the grid". If you have health problems, that's unlikely, so retirees are forced to emigrate in order to enjoy a decent quality of life. As I'm now over 65, I'm still considering what I should do - continue to work in France, return to Oz, look for a retirement alternative.

Mogo51, I'd be interested in your experience as a retirement emigré. Perhaps we can correspond offline?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

more than happy to do that Glenhope.
*<SNIP>*

*Please don't put personal information, including email addresses, in your posts - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You can of course exchange information via the Private Message system. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------

